# Why do I need to poop so much!



## lockett

Hi guys,I must have BM more than 7-8 times every day. I can't remember a day in the last 18 months when I haven't had one. I remember blissfully the times when I didn't have this problem and its really annoying me that I do now. I don't have diarroea (or D as you guys sensibly call it) very often, and I can't say I have constipation as that means you go less than twice a day, which I clearly don't. I rarely go for more than half an hour feeling empty and fine, then the farting/flatulating starts. It never smells, its just gas. And if I don't go at exactly the right time, I end up with trapped wind and excessive flactulence for the next hour or so. If I try to go then all that happens is I sit down for half an hour with the occasional blow of air from my bum.The fact that my diet seems to consist solely of 'trigger foods' is not good, but what else would I eat!Does any one else have this problem, just needing to have 'slug' like poops all day long. I haven't had a good log for ages!I look forward to hearing from you guys.Charlie (19)


----------



## iambalthazar

What can I say? I think the words I'm searching for are..."ME TOO!!!!". Reading posts and nodding my head along going, yes, yes, yes, exactly...thrilling feeling.







I think the worst time I have is with the food. I eat all the wrong things, but really...what am I suppose to eat? It doesn't make sense in my head, nor does it in my tummy.


----------



## betagirl

During my worst crohn's flares I was in the bathroom 15-20 times in like 3 hours. My personal favorite is when you think you're done, then you stand up and the mere influence of gravity is enough to make you have to sit right back down. It's like your body is saying "SIKE!"Before I got crohn's I was lucky if I went to the bathroom 3 times a week. Not constipated, just a nice slow system. *Sigh*Memories..........


----------



## lockett

Whats Crohns?


----------



## SMax82

Gosh, I wish I visited the bathroom twice a day! I'm lucky if I go to the bathroom once a week








Just imagine...not going to the bathroom for a week or more! Talk about pain...I know that having IBS D is painful too....why does IBS have to suck so much??


----------



## lynyrd29

Hey,Crohn's is an inflammatory bowel disease, which is different from IBS, which is just classified as a syndrome. Both suck, but Crohn's can cause long term damage to the bowel, whereas IBS does not cause damage to the bowel, or lead to other diseases such as colon cancer (forgive me, if you already know this.) I'm 19, and was diagnosed with IBS and GERD, about 4 months ago. Recently I saw a psychiatrist and began meds for anxiety and depression and have been feeling great since. No D, and no acid reflux in 3 days! (Knock on wood!) My psychiatrist believes that with the right balance of therapy and drugs I should be symptom free for good in no time!







Anyways enough about me, if you haven't already seen a psychiatrist I HIGHLY recommend it, many others on this board have benefited from it as well, so it's at least worth a shot. If you have any questions or just feel like chatting feel free to private message me anytime! Oh and if you wanna know anymore about Crohn's heres a writeup on it: http://my.webmd.com/content/healthwise/265...C-9531713CA348} Take Care  Lindsay


----------



## gownowoften

A "good log"eh I love it!! With that sort of humour you should have been an Aussie!! the messages from your brain to your arse are jumbled, so it doesnt know wether to go or no. If you get stressed or worry it can make it worse. You eat the wrong foods ,**** .here we go again.You build up an allergy to the world & your immune system hits the pits. I know ive been there done that & boy it sucks. Your brownie gets sore & irate & you yank down your pants at the gate. Its flaming awful, mate!!What you need is XANGO. its a juice from asia & its put together in Utah USA. It reduces the inflam. in your gut & allows it to heal. the brain gets the idea & ya start todrop some plonkers, fair dinkum!!! you,s aint so anxious no more so you start to party.Your not going to win any blue flame farting comps at the local surfie clubroom , but who cares, your free!! if ya want to know the rest of this fairy tail, get back man!!


----------



## lockett

I'm guessing that was some sort of poem?Is visiting a psychiatrist really helpful in dealing with IBS?


----------



## lynyrd29

I really do believe that visiting a psychiatrist is helpful, there is a large connection between the brain and the gut, and I'm sure that alot of people with IBS would greatly benefit from seeing someone about the brain part of it. My symptoms have almost completely disappeared after beginning the anti depressants and anti anxiety meds. I think with IBS, worrying that you're going to get sick is a big part of what causes you to actually get sick. I've just begun therapy and its already helped me immensely, so I'm sure it could help most of the rest of yall. Take Care  Lindsay


----------



## PandoraNS

If it's not pooping too much it's too little. I tried switching my diet so instead of going like 3-4 times a day I haven't gone in a week and I can't decide which is worse. The pain is similar. I wish there was a balance! It's so frustrating. I can't get control. But I definitely want to look into the pyschiatrist.


----------



## Sarah Akerman44445673

i'm laughin cus u sound exactly like me Charli! i was only diagnosed with IBS a few months ago, after regular visits to the hospital with suspected apendicitis.7/8 times a day suer sounds familiar! and i baffled teh doc when i said it was normal, no d/c.


----------



## misssmaz

going to the toliet alot is very familiar.


----------

